# Car radio in living area



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

I have bought a car radio/MP3 player which I wish to install in, or under, one of the lockers in the living area of my 2013 Swift Sundance. (I find, for various reasons, that trying to use the cab radio in the evenings is not satisfactory). Rather than breaking into the 12 volt wiring I thought of just attaching a 12 volt plug to the radio wiring and plugging it into a convenient 12 volt socket when using the device. I am aware of the issue of the "ignition wire" but are there any other likely problems? My other problem is what type of FM aerial to use? (I won't need a DAB aerial). I could mount a standard car radio aerial for example on the bike rack but would it work without being grounded to the van chassis?

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

(I have used free-standing radios etc but they always seem to get in the way and end up not being used.)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't fathom out why you cannot use the cab radio. At the most its only ever going to be 3 or 4 steps away and much of the time within arm's length. 
Why not install a cab radio with a remote control, it can then even be controlled from your bed.


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> Can't fathom out why you cannot use the cab radio. At the most its only ever going to be 3 or 4 steps away and much of the time within arm's length.
> Why not install a cab radio with a remote control, it can then even be controlled from your bed.


When the lounge bed is made up, the Fiat Ducato cab radio is not accessible. It can, I believe, be set to stay on for 3 hours but, without a remote control, that is not really a solution.

Your suggestion to fit a radio with a remote control is a good one but the cab radio set-up in the Ducato is quite sophisticated and I would be reluctant to make modifications to it.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

my radio in my Ducato Fiat is crap, I cant play it without the ignition being on ,or am I doing something stupid as normal :lol: :lol:


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

daffodil said:


> my radio in my Ducato Fiat is crap, I cant play it without the ignition being on ,or am I doing something stupid as normal :lol: :lol:


Some information in this previous topic. I haven't tried this myself.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-161450-ducato.html+radio+hours


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

I had the same radio dilemma so I had a dummy ignition key cut, obviously without a chip, and leave it in the aux position all time when parked up so the radio is always available.
Bd..


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Rather than plugging the radio into a 12v socket why not take a feed off the back of the socket. This would allow the socket to be used for other items (charging phones etc) and would enable a live feed to allow the radio to keep the stored stations - if you had the plug in method, each time the radio is un plugged you would need to re-tune. Usually there is a small yellow wire for the permanent feed.
If you have a tv arial booster it may have a fm socket so that you could use that for the radio.

DavidL


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*car radio*

hi 
i have just got a 2012 sundance 620fb
in it i have a 12v supply in the wardrobe where my arial is placed
not sure what model you have but might work for you

my radio has not the best signal and gets worse if the ignition is turned on
but works fine if stationary

barry


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: car radio*



powerplus said:


> hi
> i have just got a 2012 sundance 620fb
> in it i have a 12v supply in the wardrobe where my arial is placed
> not sure what model you have but might work for you
> ...


My Sundance is the 532LP which came without an aerial (I think there may be wiring for an aerial somewhere near the wardrobe but I haven't found it). For terrestrial TV I mount a small Avtex aerial on a telescopic mast on the side of the van and use the outside connection point. I could possibly use that for a radio but, if I have the satellite dish in use I don't put up the aerial. I like things to be complicated!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

that was a quick reply


hopefully you should have the 12v supply near by ready for a roof top arial

luckily mine came installed and a 12v supply in a small locker for the tv

been busy going through the sundance and am pleased with it had it a week now and just learning how it all works

barry


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I fitted a Sony DAB FM/AM CD radio with remote control,
Ran two speaker wires to the rear so have total control from the bed or lounge, on the plus side I use the AUX in for the TV for surround sound and it also takes an IPod and USB stick for your own downloaded music,
It cost about £120 and replaced a crap goodman unit so IMO money well spent


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm also a supporter of the cab radio with remote control. We have an A class and got fed up with squeezing between the seats when the bed was down to adjust the volume or turn the radio off.

My new radio has a front and rear aux socket so I ran a wire from the dinette area (where the second set of speakers are) to the back of the radio and when I watch DVD's on the laptop I can have the sound through the hab speakers and control the volume with the remote plus change radio stations, change CD tracks etc from the comfort of my chair.

Very handy and easy.

Not the answer to the OP's query but a different way to do it and less hassle than installing a second radio unit. Well it would have been less hassle if I hadn't accidentally drilled a hole in the fresh water tank when feeding the cable through - but thats another post!


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Just to update this post; I've recently bought a DAB/FM portable radio, which works on mains or battery, for about £17 from Sainsburys - seems good value for the price.
Bd..


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > my radio in my Ducato Fiat is crap, I cant play it without the ignition being on ,or am I doing something stupid as normal :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I fitted an extra car radio that I had in the garage, into one of the overhead lockers alongside the arial and booster box, this enabled me to have a 12v supply and plug the arial into the booster box as well, ran speaker wires to the front and spliced speaker wires to the TV as well.
No need to worry about using the cab radio now.

cabby

Ps. with a new radio with bluetooth and usb etc and remote still go for same positioning with 4 speakers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mc rancher

You have a satellite dish so you can get all the UK radio stations via that so why bother with another radio? You already have one :roll:


----------

